# Konsole mit 1680x1050 Auflösung

## hunter1977

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche jetzt schon seit ein paar Stunden meine Konsole auf 1680x1050 einzustellen, leider ohne Erfolg habe ich folgende 

Einstellungen in der grub.conf versucht.

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1680x1050-16@60

video=nvidiafb:video=1680x1050-16@60

Ich habe eine nvidia Grafikkarten und der Monitor ist ein Benq FP202W.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Auflösung in der Konsole auf 1680x1050 bekomme?

Danke Hunter

----------

## hunter1977

Hat keiner eine Idee?

----------

## McEnroe

Hast du denn im Kernel alles richtig eingestellt (vesa-tng als konsolenframebuffer ; deine defaulteingstellungen für ihn?

----------

## hunter1977

Das komische ist, dass beim 2.6.16 Kernel gar kein vesafb und vesa-tng angezeigt wird.

Kann es sein, dass diese Einstellungen aus dem Kernel gestrichen wurden.

Ich lade mir gerade mal den 2.6.11 herunter und schaue dort mal.

----------

## hunter1977

Komisch, ich kann bei den Kernels nicht mehr vesafb und vesa-tng einstellen.

Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## McEnroe

mit 2.6.17-gentoo-r3 klappts,...

```

Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

        <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

            VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

                (1280x1024-32@85) VESA default mode
```

----------

## borsdel

moin,

vorweg: vesafb-tng wird von spock entwickelt (http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/) und wird in den gentoo-sources mit den genpatches verwendet.

wenn du einen anderen kernel hast (zb vanilla) kannst du den per hand mit vesafb-tng patchen.

weiterhin: der alte vesafb ünterstützt wohl bis sxga, vesafb-tng auch drüber.

ich habe auch einen monitor mit 1680x1050, kann aber auch nur 1400x1050 fahren, da wohl sämtliche widescreen sachen mit vesafb-tng nicht funktionieren.

solange ich das bild aber nicht aufzoome, sind die schriften scharf und alles wird gut  :Wink: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## hunter1977

Hi, ich habe gerade versucht den Patch einzuspielen, leider ohne Erfolg.

```

cat vesafb-tng-1.0-rc2-git-20060629.patch | patch -p1

patching file Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt

Hunk #5 FAILED at 96.

1 out of 5 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt.rej

patching file arch/i386/boot/video.S

Hunk #1 succeeded at 164 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 202 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 281 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 496 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 573 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 607 (offset -5 lines).

patching file drivers/video/Kconfig

Hunk #1 FAILED at 539.

Hunk #2 succeeded at 349 with fuzz 2 (offset -213 lines).

1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/Kconfig.rej

patching file drivers/video/Makefile

Hunk #1 FAILED at 96.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/Makefile.rej

patching file drivers/video/fbmem.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1202 with fuzz 1 (offset -239 lines).

patching file drivers/video/modedb.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 600 (offset -75 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 849 with fuzz 1 (offset -178 lines).

patching file drivers/video/vesafb-thread.c

patching file drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c

patching file include/linux/sched.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 952 (offset -258 lines).

patching file include/video/vesa.h

patching file kernel/fork.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1197 with fuzz 1 (offset 1100 lines).

Hunk #2 FAILED at 1487.

1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file kernel/fork.c.rej

patching file mm/memory.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1171 with fuzz 2 (offset -3 lines).

patching file mm/mmap.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 2051 (offset 47 lines).

```

Hast du deine Auflösung mit vesafb-tng erhöhen können?

----------

## borsdel

@hunter1977

sag doch bitte ersteinmal welchen kernel + genaue version du zu patchen versuchst.

und dann kann man das problemlos klären  :Smile: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## hunter1977

Okay,

Kernel linux-2.6.11.12 und linux-2.6.17.6.

Gruß hunter

----------

## borsdel

moin, also wenn du linux-2.6.17.6 meinst du wohl den vanilla-kernel, somit ungepatcht von kernel.org

dazu extrahierst du einfach die 4205-vesa~.patch aus http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/tarballs/genpatches-2.6.17-3.extras.tar.bz2

und patchst mit dieser

aber ansonsten verwende doch einfach die gentoo-sources bzw die suspend2-sources

mfg borsdel

----------

## hunter1977

Also, ich habe von kernel.org den Kernel 2.6.17.4 heruntergeladen und danach den Kernel mit genpatches-2.6.17-4.extras.tar.bz2

gepatched.

Leider steht bei mir immer noch vesafb und nicht vesa-tng.

Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## borsdel

moin,

auf was für einer architektur bist du? vesafb-tng funzt nur auf x86.

ansonsten hier vielleicht nochmal eine anregung https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-478841-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-vesafbtng.html

mfg borsdel

----------

## hunter1977

Also, auch nachdem ich den Kernel gepatched habe steht bei mir immer noch vesafb und nicht vesa-tng. 

Ich kann dort auch nirgends meine Konsolen Auflösung angeben.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## borsdel

@hunter1977

was für eine architektur hast du denn nun?

mfg borsdle

----------

## hunter1977

HI borstel,

ich habe einen AMD64, meinst du daran liegt das?

Gruß hunter

----------

## Mr.Big

rtfm

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/troubleshooting.php

64-bit systems

vesafb-tng will not work on 64-bit systems

----------

## hunter1977

Tja, und nun.

Ich müsste doch trotzdem mit vesafb meine Auflösung auf 1680x1050 hochbekommen oder etwas nicht?

----------

## Mr.Big

next rtfm!

 /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt

----------

## hunter1977

Super Hinweise von dir!

Das habe ich schon gelesen und wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, kann ich trotz vesafb nicht darauf zugreifen.

Ich kann in grub leider nur vga=791 oder 794 verweden, weil append="video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1680x1050-24@60" nicht greift.

Gruß Hunter

----------

## Mr.Big

wer bitte sagt denn das vesafb überhaupt 1680x1050 unterstützt!?

Aber das weißt Du ja sicher schon alles.   :Wink: 

Hier trotzdem noch ein paar links, selbst auf die Gefahr hin das Du die alle schon gelesen hast.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/2005.1/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO.html

----------

## firefly

die vga option wird vom vesafb fb-treiber verwendet, der vesafb-tng erwartet die angabe der auflösung in die video=vesafb,.. .

----------

## hunter1977

Hallo,

ja das war mir klar, aber mit vga kann man 1600x1200 erreichen als Konsolen Auflösung und das passt bei mir leider nicht.

Vesa-tng wird für 64 Bit leider nicht unterstützt und somit muss ich wohl bein 1280x1024 bleiben  :Sad: .

----------

